# ** EI Dosing Calculator **



## andeekaii (16 Jun 2010)

Hey - I've made myself a calculator to work out dosing EI and just thought people may be interested. I know there is a calculator on james planted tank but this is set up to make changes more quickly. It also shows you how long a specific weight of chemical will last, and how long a particular size bottle of fertiliser will last.

*Updates*

*V1.0 - 17th June 2010*
- Added tank volume calculator
- Fixed missing 'Tuesday' and a few other things i accidently deleted - Cheers Paulo.







*Office 93 - 03 - http://pixelcarworld.com/files/EI Dosing by Andrew Kindon.xls*
*Office 2007 - http://pixelcarworld.com/files/EI Dosing by Andrew Kindon.xlsx*


----------



## SKP1995 (16 Jun 2010)

Good effort, there's also the nutricalc program that does a similar thing, even translating the dosage into teaspoons if you don't want to mix the powders into a solution.
http://www.cherniaksoftware.com/homepag ... riCalc.exe


----------



## andeekaii (16 Jun 2010)

I've just realised a fatal flaw though - I forgot to integrate tank size!
Oh well, it's still useful to me as long as I keep this tank   I'm sure i can impliment it if needs be.

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

andeekaii said:
			
		

> I've just realised a fatal flaw though - I forgot to integrate tank size!


and what a flaw that is  back to the drawing board hehe  keep up the good work though


----------



## andeekaii (16 Jun 2010)

Well it was designed for personal use anyway, but i figured it might be useful for other people.. well... it still is... aslong as you have a rio 180    

I just think the way it tells you how say 500g of kn03 will last if you put 30g in 250ml of water etc. Takes the guess work out of knowing how much powder to buy.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2010)

Where do you place the 180 size on the formulas? Would be easy just to have a cell with the tank size and just point the tank size in the formulas to that cell, so when the size was changed, all the formulas changed accordingly.


----------



## andeekaii (16 Jun 2010)

Thats the thing, it wasn't created like this. I used james planted tank to find out how much of X ppm is added, but i forgot that it is dependent on tank size. So i don't think i can impliment it because I don't know the formula relationships between tank size and ppm. Im sure i could figure it out but i've had enough for tonight


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2010)

The ppm we should be aiming for is usually the same values no matter what tank size, just the quantities to achieve that ppm increase as the tank volume increases also, so should not be too hard to implement, I am sure you can come up with something


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

I've done it. Now includes an tank volume calculator built in.

The file is uploaded at the bottom in both office 2000 and office 2007 formats. 
If it works, and people find it useful, maybe it could be pinned?   

If you find any errors or things that need tweaking let me know. I know the trace section is pretty useless at the moment, but i will add all the trace ppms if people are interested.

Cheers, Andy






*Office 93 - 03 - http://rapidshare.com/files/400162773/EI_Dosing_Calculator.xls.html*
*Office 2007 - http://rapidshare.com/files/400162669/EI_Dosing_Calculator.xlsx.html*


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jun 2010)

For some reason you missed Tuesday, so dosing macro twice in 3 days and no trace, I assume Tuesday is trace day.
Also K2SO4 is not calculating anything and I dose that one, Calcium is missing also 

Have checked the figures though, so will do that when I have some time


----------



## andeekaii (17 Jun 2010)

Tuesday accidently got deleted when i deleted a column (doh).
K2s04 works fine... did you enter the weights? lol
What is calcium dosed with, trace or something else?

*Edit:*
Tuesday added - First post updated.


----------



## Jamess (30 Aug 2010)

Could you upload this again? i keep getting this message

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to upload the file again or first log in to his/her Premium Account and then upload the file again. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information


----------



## andeekaii (31 Aug 2010)

http://pixelcarworld.com/files/EI%20Dos ... Kindon.xls
http://pixelcarworld.com/files/EI%20Dos ... indon.xlsx

Andy


----------



## nayr88 (31 Aug 2010)

hey Andy any chance of an update on your tank


----------

